# Free mac os x antivirus



## citizen7 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was searching for free antivirus and finally found a life hacker review
http://lifehacker.com/5800267/the-non+alarmists-guide-to-mac-malware-protectionwhich really lays it all out. 
from there I install sophos
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-for-mac-home-edition.aspx
great so far!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Was there a question?


----------



## citizen7 (Apr 3, 2012)

yes, there was an old thread on this that came up as closed, so I was just trying to give people some better answer than that thread had provided...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You usually start a thread to ask a question.


----------

